# Israel launches covert war against Iran



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 17, 2009)

It is using hitmen, sabotage, front companies and double agents to disrupt the regime's illicit weapons project, the experts say. 

The most dramatic element of the "decapitation" programme is the planned assassination of top figures involved in Iran's atomic operations. 

Despite fears in Israel and the US that Iran is approaching the point of no return in its ability to build atom bomb, Israeli officials are aware of the change in mood in Washington since President Barack Obama took office. 

They privately acknowledge the new US administration is unlikely to sanction an air attack on Iran's nuclear installations and Mr Obama's offer to extend a hand of peace to Tehran puts any direct military action beyond reach for now. 



Israel launches covert war against Iran - Telegraph


----------



## Shogun (Feb 17, 2009)

talk about TERRORISM...  Thanik god jews are ethnically immune to being labeled terrorists!


----------



## Amanda (Feb 17, 2009)

Shogun said:


> talk about TERRORISM...  Thanik god jews are ethnically immune to being labeled terrorists!



It's that "protected class" thing again. I'll just leave it at that, I don't want to take another thread down.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 17, 2009)

toomuchtime_ said:


> It is using hitmen, sabotage, front companies and double agents to disrupt the regime's illicit weapons project, the experts say.
> 
> The most dramatic element of the "decapitation" programme is the planned assassination of top figures involved in Iran's atomic operations.
> 
> ...




Nice! Its good to know there are still things they can do to stop Iran from obtaining nuclear weapons. On behalf of the world, we thank you once again for your good work, Israel.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Feb 17, 2009)

Godboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > It is using hitmen, sabotage, front companies and double agents to disrupt the regime's illicit weapons project, the experts say.
> ...



Except there's no evidence that Iran is building nuclear weapons.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



And if Israel's and the other intelligence agencies involved are successful, there never will be.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Feb 17, 2009)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Israel has no right to stop Iran from developing nuclear energy for peaceful purposes based on the idea that maybe one day they'll develop a nuclear weapon.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 17, 2009)

Godboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > It is using hitmen, sabotage, front companies and double agents to disrupt the regime's illicit weapons project, the experts say.
> ...



yes, yes... Acting like a terrorist makes people like godboy all warm and fuzzy inside!  Hell, jews, if you can manage to fly a plane into one of their buildings and kill 6k civili, er "evil muslims" that would be great.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...



I would dispute your contention that Iran is not trying to develop nuclear weapons, but even setting that issue aside, Iran's support for Hezbollah and Hamas which are sworn to the destruction of Israel and which have been attacking Israel for years amounts to Iran mounting a proxy war against Israel so Israel's legitimate national security concerns certainly entitles it to do whatever is necessary to harm Iran's ability to carry on this war.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 17, 2009)

more baseless accusations.  

typical, really, from killer zionists hellbent on using goyim blood to feel legitimate.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 17, 2009)

Why is it when U.S. and Israel launch attacks against other countries or groups of people; it's considered a "covert war" but when Al-Qaeda and other extremist groups do such a thing against Israel or the U.S. it's called terrorism?

Don't they all have the same end goal?


----------



## Modbert (Feb 17, 2009)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Israel has no right to stop Iran from developing nuclear energy for peaceful purposes based on the idea that maybe one day they'll develop a nuclear weapon.



Agreed, that type of logic would be like:

All the world's countries should get together to stop America's military because one day she may invade our country!


----------



## Shogun (Feb 17, 2009)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Why is it when U.S. and Israel launch attacks against other countries or groups of people; it's considered a "covert war" but when Al-Qaeda and other extremist groups do such a thing against Israel or the U.S. it's called terrorism?
> 
> Don't they all have the same end goal?



Thats EXACTLY it.  Now, the next question youd have to ask yourself is how you'd react if you were the ones being infiltrated.  Do you have ANY question about what we'd do if we found a muslim mole in our state department?  Yet... it's the end of the fucking world when they do it.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 17, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Thats EXACTLY it.  Now, the next question youd have to ask yourself is how you'd react if you were the ones being infiltrated.  Do you have ANY question about what we'd do if we found a muslim mole in our state department?  Yet... it's the end of the fucking world when they do it.



Well the last people we put on trial and convicted for treason; we killed.

If we found a muslim mole in our state department, that mole would be lucky to even be alive, never mind get a trial.

It's no secret that the U.S. has engaged in such activities like you said since the 1950's if not beforehand.

(Fun Video to listen to as you read)

[youtube]4kn3oIbBJac[/youtube]

The U.S. coup in Iran in 1953 comes to mind. The Shah being put in place instead.

The U.S. overthrowing of Democratically-elected President Arbenz of Guatemala in 1954.

Our backing of the Assassination of South Vietnamese President Diem in 1963.

The U.S. coup in Chile in 1973, with the Democratically-elected President Salavdor Allende killed and Dictator Augusto Pinochet taking his place.

1977: The U.S. backing of Military rulers in El Salvador.

1980: U.S. training Osama Bin Laden and others to fight and kill the Soviet Union soldiers in Afghanistan, including the CIA giving them billions.

1981: Reagan gave funds to Contras to fight the Communist Government.

1982: U.S. gives Saddam Hussein billions in "aid" for weapons to go and kill Iranians.

Then in 1983, the White House secretly and of course illegally gives Iran weapons to go and kill Iraqis.

Course we can't forget Manuel Noriega and what happened to him. "Chief Executive Officer" in Panama otherwise known as President of Panama. Oh, and a CIA Agent.

And of course, the U.S. planes that bombed Iraq weekly from 1991 to 2003 along with the sanctions in the end have the UN estimate that 500,000 Iraqi children died from such actions taken by the U.S.



I would keep listing and even include the numbers but I don't feel like being here all night.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 17, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Ever see the Robot Chicken episode "Kill Bunny"?

It shows an airplane crashing into Nazareth.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IklVPWJn-Ow]YouTube - Kill Bunny[/ame]


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 17, 2009)

can anyone tell me which country stated publicly they want the other country wiped off the face of the earth......


----------



## Shogun (Feb 17, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> can anyone tell me which country stated publicly they want the other country wiped off the face of the earth......



Do you require the actual quote or the transparent-as-hell leap at mangling the translation in order to feel sorry for yourself?

Wouldn't a better question be WHICH country has been busy gobbling up another since the end of WW2?


----------



## Godboy (Feb 18, 2009)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Theres plenty of evidence, but governments dont share every piece of their intelligence with the press, because doing so would likely show how the info was obtained by that government in the first place. Theres alot of competent people in the White House, the Pentagon, the CIA, etc., and all of them seem to think Iran is trying to build nukes, so thats enough for me. Im certainly going to take THEIR word over Irans for christ sake. If Iran ISNT trying to make nukes, then why does the world believe they are? Im sure your going to tell us it was all a big misunderstanding.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Feb 18, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I'm not taking Iran's word on anything.  I'm taking the word of the IAEA that said that there was no evidence that Iran was breaking the Non-proliferation Treaty.


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 18, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> can anyone tell me which country stated publicly they want the other country wiped off the face of the earth......



Ahmadinejad's comments were mistranslated. His remarks are reported as having been _"een rezhim-e eshghalgar-e qods bayad az safheh-ye ruzgar mahv shavad,"_ or _"[Ayatollah Khomeini] said that this regime occupying Jerusalem must [vanish from] the page of time."_

It is first notable that he did not reference Israel, but the regime in current occupation of Jerusalem. He was referring to the current government of Israel, not the citizenry of Israel or Jewish people in general. In fact, Ahmadinejad has expressed support for the Jewish people, while at the same time condemning Israeli policies. He has said that, _"creating an objection against the Zionists doesn't mean that there are objections against the Jewish."_ Yet, anti-Zionism and anti-semitism are often conflated by pro-Israel lobbies for political gain. Ahmadinejad also said that Jews lived in Iran and were represented by the Parliament.

Next, the phrase _"wiped off the map"_ suggests a hostile military threat, while the phrase _"vanish from the page of time"_ merely expresses a desire that the interventionist Israeli government will eventually lose power and influence. Ahmadinejad has explicitly opposed military action against Israel, declaring, _"I assure you... there won't be any war in the future."_ He has also said that _"there is no need for any measures by the Iranian people"_ to bring about the end of the "Zionist regime" in Israel. Supreme Leader Ali Khameini also said that Iran "_will not commit aggression against any nation."_ The distortion of his claims is essentially equivalent to claiming that Americans who oppose the Bush regime and its policies are calling for its violent overthrow, which is obviously untrue.

Yet, Shimon Peres responded by saying, _"the president of Iran should remember that Iran can also be wiped off the map."_ This was reported by essentially no one because the Western media has a pro-Israel bias.

So I guess the answer to your question would be Israel.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 18, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone tell me which country stated publicly they want the other country wiped off the face of the earth......
> ...



as i recall ... the day after the un gave land to palestine and israel all the arab nations attacked israel and lost....then they did it again and lost more.....seems the arabs should have held pat rather than rolling the dice....


----------



## Shogun (Feb 19, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



OR, it seems like you people should not expect that a Canaanized people will roll over because of a burning bush myth.  

I notice you you shut right the fuck up about that "wiped off the face of the earth" quote you people like to parade around...  Golly gee.. WHY on earth might you want to avoid taking a closer look at THAT, zionist?


----------



## Godboy (Feb 19, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



You and other anti semite apologists like to pretend that Amedinawackjob didnt say this, but he did. There is no difference between "wiped off the face of the earth" and "vanish from the pages of time". You apologists would like to play this semantics game, but its absurd and everyone knows its dishonest. We arent fucking children and we have half a brain, so dont expect us to be fooled by that garbage.


----------



## Mr. President (Feb 19, 2009)

WHy are we acting like Israel is the only one doing this.  Every country is waging a covert war against other countries.  Welcome to politics people.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 19, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...





POST your fucking evidence, boy.  I'm going to have a lot of fun with you when you do.  Fair warning.  It was never "wiped off the earth" or "vanish from time" that was ever the fucked up interpretation.  

Like I said, post your evidence so I can enjoy kicking the fuck out of your position this afternoon.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 20, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...




Oh, arent you a clever little boy. Youre using the same line i used on you yesterday. It must have gotten under your skin, and thats why you are trying it on me now, but im not you.

My evidence is simple....his own words. You will try to play the game of semantics that Amedinajad tried to play, after the fact. He knew what he was saying, and he knew how popular such a statement would be to the jew hating muslims in the middle east. YOU might be fooled shogun, but no one else is, so every time you try and argue it, you look foolish.

...but by all means, dazzle us with some more swear words and emoticons. Im giving YOU fair warning though, if you attempt to try and claim he didnt say "vanish from the page of time" or "wiped from the map of the world", you will regret it. I know you probably dont believe thats possible, because obviously you think you have some great piece of evidence thats going to show me up or something, but you would be wrong about that. If you are smart, youll be sure to not make this mistake.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 20, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



yes it is obvious now that irans leader loves jews and will assit them in any way he can to help them vanish from the pages of time........

now to make someone vanish from the pages of time .....would that not mean they would be wiped from the face of the earth........or is there a place on earth one can exist but ther be no record of.....


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 20, 2009)

As far as I can tell, the only person that said any country could be wiped off the map was Shimon Peres.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 20, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> As far as I can tell, the only person that said any country could be wiped off the map was Shimon Peres.



how do you make a country vanish from the pages of time and not wipe it from the face of the earth......


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 20, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> how do you make a country vanish from the pages of time and not wipe it from the face of the earth......



By not actively taking aggressive action against it, and waiting for it to crumble on its own as a result of internal problems. But I heard no country mentioned.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 20, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > how do you make a country vanish from the pages of time and not wipe it from the face of the earth......
> ...



so what country was the leader of iran refering to when he made the statement.....


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 20, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> so what country was the leader of iran refering to when he made the statement.....



I never knew that Ayatollah Khameini made such a remark, considering that he is the leader of Iran. If you refer to Ahmadinejad, he was apparently referring to the "regime occupying Jerusalem" (i.e. the Israeli government), rather than the Israeli citizenry, as much as the American mass media and punditry may like to pretend otherwise.

Interesting that you've apparently chosen to ignore Shimon Peres, though...


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 20, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > so what country was the leader of iran refering to when he made the statement.....
> ...



you made the statement about peres the other day.....

so the statment was mad about the government of israle....so all he wants is the for the government of israel to vanish from the pages of time......the jews can all still live there there just won't be an israeli government......ok.....got it.....thanks....


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 20, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> you made the statement about peres the other day.....



And you never responded to it.



manu1959 said:


> so the statment was mad about the government of israle....so all he wants is the for the government of israel to vanish from the pages of time......the jews can all still live there there just won't be an israeli government......ok.....got it.....thanks....



You are aware that Jews remain a protected class in Iran as a result of Ayatollah Khomeini's fatwa, and that Iran boasts the largest Jewish population of any Muslim-majority country, correct?


----------



## Godboy (Feb 20, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > so the statment was mad about the government of israle....so all he wants is the for the government of israel to vanish from the pages of time......the jews can all still live there there just won't be an israeli government......ok.....got it.....thanks....
> ...




You didnt directly respond to his statement, you simply talked about jews living in Iran. Your implication being that if jews live in Iran, then Amadinijad must like jews, but those jews were there before he ever became president, so its not like he had a say in the matter.

By your reasoning, David Duke must like black people, since they live in the US.


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 20, 2009)

Godboy said:


> You didnt directly respond to his statement, you simply talked about jews living in Iran. Your implication being that if jews live in Iran, then Amadinijad must like jews, but those jews were there before he ever became president, so its not like he had a say in the matter.
> 
> By your reasoning, David Duke must like black people, since they live in the US.



Except for the minor fact that I did not refer to one specific figure, but the Iranian rulers' attitudes toward Jews, which leads us to the obvious point that David Duke lacks the power or authority to deport blacks to Africa or enact any of his other schemes, unlike the rulers of Iran.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 20, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > You didnt directly respond to his statement, you simply talked about jews living in Iran. Your implication being that if jews live in Iran, then Amadinijad must like jews, but those jews were there before he ever became president, so its not like he had a say in the matter.
> ...



...but, when Vice President, Esfandyar Rahim Mashaei proclaimed Iran a friend to the people in Israel in his speech at a tourism convention in Tehran, this prompted Iran's top political and military figure, Supreme Leader Khamenei, to "to spell an end to any debates" about Iran's position on the people of Israeli, during a sermon in Tehran, saying,

_"It is incorrect, irrational, pointless and nonsense to say that we are friends of Israeli people ... Who are Israelis?" ... They are responsible for usurping houses, territory, farmlands and businesses. ... A Muslim nation cannot remain indifferent vis-a-vis such people who are stooges at the service of the arch-foes of the Muslim world"_

So the ruler of Iran certainly holds no love for Israelis either.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 20, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



When did love of jews become any kind of means of translation?  Hell, maybe you can ask iranian jews who refuse to take israels bait money to relocate all about it.

ZIONISM must vanish from the face of time.  Just like Nazism.  I have to say, it's funny as hell to watch you people hide behind a twisting of words in order to toot your martyr horn.


ZIONISTS /= JEWS anymore than NAZI = GERMANS.   But hey.. who needs reality when you can scream antisemite?


----------



## Shogun (Feb 20, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I can tell, the only person that said any country could be wiped off the map was Shimon Peres.
> ...



Easy.  By removing the racist state policies that segregate jews above arabs and promoting national equality and actual democracy over your burning bush jew frenzy lust for a JEWISH (Aryan) state.  I realize that being the new master race makes you expect a double standard but, I assure you, you are no more special than any given arab in israel.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 20, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



ZIONISM in israel.  Much like the world spoke against APARTHEID in South Africa.  Or, ironically, Nazism in Germany.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 20, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



Indeed, much like how the US doesn't kick your jewish ass out of here because we are a pluralistic nation where ethnic equality means more than rationalizing the dominance of any single ethnicity YOU, sir, will have to deal with an israel that is jewish AND arab.  


but hey... Now that the jewish hitler is in office it's really only a matter of time before the mass purging of arabs hits the fan and.. well.. your blank check only covers so much..


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 20, 2009)

Godboy said:


> ...but, when Vice President, Esfandyar Rahim Mashaei proclaimed Iran a friend to the people in Israel in his speech at a tourism convention in Tehran, this prompted Iran's top political and military figure, Supreme Leader Khamenei, to "to spell an end to any debates" about Iran's position on the people of Israeli, during a sermon in Tehran, saying,
> 
> _"It is incorrect, irrational, pointless and nonsense to say that we are friends of Israeli people ... Who are Israelis?" ... They are responsible for usurping houses, territory, farmlands and businesses. ... A Muslim nation cannot remain indifferent vis-a-vis such people who are stooges at the service of the arch-foes of the Muslim world"_
> 
> So the ruler of Iran certainly holds no love for Israelis either.



And how does commentary regarding those Israelis which support expansionist policies into the Occupied Territories and continued repression of the Palestinians in those territories pertain to Iranian Jews?


----------



## ras (Apr 7, 2009)

Shogun said:


> talk about TERRORISM...  Thanik god jews are ethnically immune to being labeled terrorists!



_you are confused   ---not all covert operations are  "terrorism" ----terrorism refers to blowing up school buses and things like that-------If someone had    killed   Adolf or  Sadaaam-----that would not constituted  "terrorism"         Fortunately---jews are not immune from knowing who should be shot------but it is not always easy to DO it-----unfortunately-----_


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 7, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > Agnapostate said:
> ...



one i am not jewish....not that there is anything wrong with that......two i don't give a shit one way or the other if the jews and arabs obliterate each other......that said pretending that the prez of iran has not said that he wants to remove israel from the planet is delusional....and to pretned that israel is not going to make sure that doesn't happen is also delusional....

as i have said before ...cut off all funding and support to all sides by everyone and let them go at it....


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 7, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> I never knew that Ayatollah Khameini made such a remark, considering that he is the leader of Iran.



You are really not that stupid. Oh wait, yest you are!

 This cancerous tumor of a state [Israel] must be removed from the region 
- Ayatollah Khamenei

Arabs Still Want to Destroy Israel :: Daniel Pipes


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 7, 2009)

Of course, anyone who would post an article entitled "Arabs still want to destroy Israel" is the epitome of intelligence. 

Fuck off, G Hooker. Go try to pick up a boy toy at a local bar mitzvah.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2009)

ras said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > talk about TERRORISM...  Thanik god jews are ethnically immune to being labeled terrorists!
> ...



riiight right.. Do as I say and not as I do... Gotcha...  double standards are fun, arent they?


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey asshole, I was using the article as a QUOTE for what Khamenei stated and nothing more. So don't get your panties in a bunch because you were proven wrong once again! 

Also the man writes for the Wall Street Journal. You know one of the few newpapers left with creditability and profits, which is much better than your typical Hitler Youth sources that you like to quote from!


Agnapostate said:


> Of course, anyone who would post an article entitled "Arabs still want to destroy Israel" is the epitome of intelligence.
> 
> Fuck off, G Hooker. Go try to pick up a boy toy at a local bar mitzvah.


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 7, 2009)

You sure you want to go with Pipes, G Hooker? He doesn't seem very friendly to your more blatantly mendacious claims. _"Israel has become an affluent country with a personal income rivaling Great Britain's, so the American willingness to provide aid to Israel is no longer based purely on need."_


----------



## ras (Apr 7, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...




yes    its ok for any world leader to make that statement just as it would be ok for any world leader to make the statement that the  ISLAMIC GOVERNMENT of  Saudi arabia should vaporize


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2009)

ras said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > Agnapostate said:
> ...



I guess your first fucking error was purposefully confusing the word JEWS with the word ZIONISM.   

any time you'd like to be corrected just let me know.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 7, 2009)

How many retarded, backwards-assed logic "Jews suck" threads do we really need?  They all say the same thing.  

Palestine is a terrorist state, with a known, international terrorist organization as its government. 

Iran supports Hezbollah with terrorists, arms and supplies.  Hezbollah is anothe rknown, international terrorist organization.

End of fucking story.


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 8, 2009)

What can be said? Too many people are following those Jew-hating anti-Semites Noam Chomsky and Norman Finkelstein! Hitlerites!


----------



## Gunny (Apr 8, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> What can be said? Too many people are following those Jew-hating anti-Semites Noam Chomsky and Norman Finkelstein! Hitlerites!



In other words, there's no legitimate reason.  You people that follow the murdering, scumbag terrorists are victims line of thought have no real basis for your argument beyond your learned hatred for Jews, and do nothing but waste bandwidth with your same old lies and rhetoric.


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 8, 2009)

Hold on, I have to page Ayman so he can dictate a response.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 8, 2009)

Gunny said:


> How many retarded, backwards-assed logic "Jews suck" threads do we really need?  They all say the same thing.
> 
> Palestine is a terrorist state, with a known, international terrorist organization as its government.
> 
> ...



Not really.  Labeling the sum total of Palestine as nothing more than a terrorist state is a joke given whose killed how many toddlers and general civilians.  The selective nature of your jargon application is EXACTLY why regimes like zionism get a good head start on the ethnic based killings before people start scraping together the gonads to address this shit.  It happened in Germany and it happened in South Africa.  And, for those of us unwilling to listen to double standard bullshit excuses for zionist jews, it's happening right now.  If YOU were marginalized in your nation based on your ethnicity you'd be doing more than rolling over for the sake of whatever different ethnicity that claims that a STONE AGE BURNING BUSH gave them a fucking mandate.


----------



## Gurdari (Apr 8, 2009)

Godboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > It is using hitmen, sabotage, front companies and double agents to disrupt the regime's illicit weapons project, the experts say.
> ...



Yes yes, way to promote peace - and the equation: 
'If you HAVE nukes, you can do what you want - if you don't, get ready to be f*cked'


----------



## Gurdari (Apr 8, 2009)

Gunny said:


> How many retarded, backwards-assed logic "Jews suck" threads do we really need?  They all say the same thing.
> 
> Palestine is a terrorist state, with a known, international terrorist organization as its government.
> 
> ...



So Gunny, does this mean you'd call out ANY nation that has those elements to it... meaning it's not an ethnic attack, but a logical one you wage?

So, your 'fucking story' may end, but you must see the OTHER nations that can be applied to your rant. Should you choose to.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 8, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > How many retarded, backwards-assed logic "Jews suck" threads do we really need?  They all say the same thing.
> ...



Hey Shit Gun.......those toddlers would not have been killed had the palestinian assholes kept their rockets and bullshit out of Israel.  

Remember when they tunneled under the border and took those Israeli soldiers a year or two back?

One of them has yet to be returned.

Spew your shit to someone else douchebag.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 8, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



just like those toddlers on 9/11 wouldn't have been killed had we kept our western asses out of the middle east, eh stupid?

Every time you address me on this forum I truly enjoy curbstomping your midget ass on the proverbial intellectual sidewalk, dude.  Blaming the victims won't wash the blood from your tiny little, dwarf-like hands.  I tellya, nothing says NON-TERRORISM quite like rationalizing dead arab toddlers because of a caputred soldier!  Hell, had we been lucky enough to had you around in vietnam no telling HOW MANY Mai Lai Massacres we could have enjoyed!



stick with the studded leather and chaps, homo.  At least you have a marginal amount of expertise on that subject.


----------



## ras (Apr 9, 2009)

Shogun said:


> ras said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



Go right ahead and  "correct"     I agree that   the word  "JEWS"    is not the same as   "ZIONISM"      just as the word  'MUSLIM"   is not the same as that stinking cesspool called   "mecca"   that should be bombed  inundated with pig feces as soon as possible.       and the word   "catholic"   is not the same as       "pope"   or  "vatican" ----both of thish should be drowned in sewage as soon as possible.              What point were you trying to make?       I would not call the     phrase----"worshippers of a rapist pig" -----the same as  the word  "muslim"  either----although both allude to the same group of people


----------



## Neser Boha (Apr 9, 2009)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...



Correct... AND

... the same can't be said about the U.S.A. during the BUSH ERA - who actually commissioned modernization of the U.S. nuclear arsenal (read buildup) - under the NPT none of the signatories are allowed to do that.  

Let's CUT THE HYPOCRITICAL BULLSHIT, ladies and gentlemen - puhhhleease!



Here's ze link.

A New Era of Nuclear Weapons as Bush's Buildup Begins with Little Debate in Congress


----------

